# Making an egg in a ravioli



## callmaker60 (Aug 31, 2015)

Last week on Master Chef, they had to make a ravioli with a raw egg yoke inside, then cook it until the yoke was cooked. Just wondering if any one ever tried this, and I was wondering how long it would take to cook the egg.


----------



## medtran49 (Aug 31, 2015)

I would think 2, MAYBE and that's a BIG maybe 3 minutes.  I'd go with 2 minutes on a trial run.  It will also depend on whether the yolk is at room temp or cold, 2 definitely for room temp, maybe 2-1/2 to 3 for cold.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 31, 2015)

I thought it sounded horrible until I read this...MasterChef Inspired Raviolo  - Swati Gupta
However, she doesn't say how long to cook it either. You'd definitely want the yolk to remain liquid. 
This really looks delicious for those of us who love runny yolks.


----------



## medtran49 (Aug 31, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> I thought it sounded horrible until I read this...MasterChef Inspired Raviolo* - Swati Gupta
> However, she doesn't say how long to cook it either. You'd definitely want the yolk to remain liquid.
> This really looks delicious for those of us who love runny yolks.


 
They did it with just the egg yolk in last week's episode.  Gordon was NOT happy with the 1 that used ricotta as part of the filling, since his choice of pasta was egg only.  One of the other 2 started to use ricotta but was told by the contestants on the balcony that it was just egg so she started over, although she ended up going home anyway due to issues with all 3 of her pasta dishes. 

Actually, come to think of it, I think Gordon may have said something about it needing 90 seconds to cook.  I think he said it to Christina when they were talking about Derrick.  Not sure, but it was at the very end of cooking time if Callmaker can go back and watch the episode.


----------



## Silversage (Aug 31, 2015)

A minute and a half - no more.  

With or without the cheese.  Even though Gorden Ramsey didn't like it, it's not uncommon to pipe a circle of ricotta then drop the egg yolk into the cheese ring.  It helps keep from breaking the yolk when you press the pasts circles together.  

Serious Eats did a great 'How-to' about this very recently.  GO to their site and do a search.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 1, 2015)

I had to do this for a photo shoot.  You want the pasta thinner than what you normally make. Let the yolk sit for a bit before you put it on the pasta. Make sure the edges are well sealed and use a spider to get it in the gently boiling salted water.  90 seconds in the gently boiling water.  Drain on a paper towel and assemble your plate. I used a 4 inch ring to cut the pasta.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 2, 2015)

CW, how was egg cooked? I mean was it still soft after 90 seconds?


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 3, 2015)

I cooked the ravioli for 90 seconds. The egg was soft poached. I did cook one for 2 minutes. The yolk was firm on the edges. Not what we wanted. I would say the pasta was almost translucent.  Thinking per-ogie dough could be used instead of pasta dough. When I get my laptop back, I will email you.


----------

